# Vocal music sounded better whit decibels abuse trough headphones, i shawll explain?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Before i had a small system, my amplifier was nearly dead and agonizing just like my only remaining speaker, but as you guys may know by now i have new sound gear, new amplifier new speakers.

There is a big difference lisening to classical music whit a considerable amount of power, i feel like Lucas in The wyzard when he discover the powerglove, remenber this silly movie about Nintendo whit Fred Savage.

But anyway let's stay in the subject, ahh yes decibel abuse, ok back than i could ain't plug headphones since the entry was broken on my amplificator, but now i rejoice since i can lisen to music trought headphones at a higher volume like 50 on a scale of 1-68(68 being the maximun volume).

But i wont put music higher on speaker than 25-35 on the volume nobs because it's loud enought,
Than maybe vocal music trought loud volume and headphone is better.

Since you dont lose sound, it's more pure, louder your hear more things vocals patern and hidden harmony you would ain't at a minimal volume, for this you dont need drugs but to wistand heavy volume.Not too heavy because it can distorted music and rruin your ears but relatively heavy.

I had just lisen to a couple of naxos early serie, like John Dunstable, Perrotin and Leonin ect, the music never sounded better, this is why classical is classical, because genious though of this
hidden subtility foggy patern, you wont necessarly notice em at a minimun volume.

But here the thing when i use my speaker i lisen to music between 25-35 never louder it's already loud, but when i do this i dont notice the work like whit headphone whit a higher volume.

The greatest thing i guess in the end for vocal music is headphones since distracttion from outside ruined the music.

Before i would use my old gear lisen to Thomas Tallis ''spem in alium'' 40 voice motet , it was amazing but when i bought a new gear it was more than amazing i could paint in my mind the sonic panorama the colors of the music seem more obvious. 

Than again some music is aim to be lisen loud, trust me on this, than watch out i said loud not super loud, dont ruin your ears, you get the picture.

Than someone might says this decibels abuse and headphone music make every music better
not true, ever blasted extreme metal like death metal or doom metal, notice the riff become slushy
eventually it sound like a pile of distorted mud.You dont hear subtility you hear crap... but classical
is sophisticated music craft by genious and...

People like J.s Bach per-se composed is music in a way one would hear more if it was play louder
the complex harmony sometime hidden a subtil one, you may never know until you try it out.


----------

